# Magic Pill: Zero Calorie foods



## Tripel (Apr 6, 2009)

This is kind of ridiculous, but imagine that there were a pill that you could take that would alter the makeup of food that you consumed so that calories were removed. In fact, every unhealthy component of the food completely vanishes, allowing you to eat as much of it as you want. Got it? OK.

This pill can ONLY be applied to a food item that you pre-determine. Each person gets to pick his/her own magic pills, but *you only get 5*. So the question is, what FIVE magic pills would you take?

*Rule #1 :* You can't say sugar and fat. That is cheating. It has to be a food item that is in it's finished state. The point of this exercise is NOT for you to beat the system; it's to get you to list those 5 foods you would most like to eat without having to consider calories. Examples are Ranch Dressing, Fettucini Alfredo, Chocolate Chip Cookies, Bacon, etc. 

*Rule #2 : * Your 5 pills can apply to solid foods, liquids, and everything in between. In short, anything that you consume.


I will start:

1) Tator Tots
2) Donuts
3) Buttermilk Biscuits
4) Coca Cola
5) Beer


----------



## Theognome (Apr 6, 2009)

Lasagna
Bacon
Hamburger Helper (I like the stuff. So sue me.)
Pizza
barbecued Chicken

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 6, 2009)

General Tso's chicken, of course.

Oh, and the custard-filled chocolate-iced Krispy Kreme donuts.

Three orders of the General followed by two donuts, thank you.


----------



## Kim G (Apr 6, 2009)

1. ice cream
2. pizza
3. hamburgers
4. coffee drinks (with plenty of sugar and cream)
5. eggplant parmigiana


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hot Wings /w fresh ranch dressing 
Beer
Pizza
Bacon
Fried Chicken


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 6, 2009)

OK, scrap the multiple orders. Here we go:

1) General Tso's chicken
2) Chocolate-iced custard-filled KK donuts.
3) Super Supreme pizza
4) Calzones
5) Tons and tons of hot wings


----------



## Piano Hero (Apr 6, 2009)

Orange Chicken
Mashed Potatoes
Ice Cream
Dove Chocolate
Barbecue potato chips


----------



## Scottish Lass (Apr 6, 2009)

Ice cream, pizza, orange Crush, ravioli, and doughnuts or frou-frou coffee drinks


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 6, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> OK, scrap the multiple orders. Here we go:
> 
> 1) General Tso's chicken
> 2) Chocolate-iced custard-filled KK donuts.
> ...



I just knew someone else would add hot wings!


----------



## Jon Peters (Apr 6, 2009)

Ultimate Cheeseburger from Jack in the Box
Homemade chocolate chip cookies
Garlic fries
Four-layer banana chocolate chip cake with cream cheese frosting (made by my wife)
Shrimp Roll from Fats Asian Bistro (local restaurant)


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 6, 2009)

Fried Chicken
Pizza
Ice cream
Cola
(a special kind of candy that we have here, that you do not have)


----------



## Zenas (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Dr. Pepper
2. Alfredo Sauce (I'll deal with the pasta because this would give me more latitude)
3. Pizza
4. Chicken Nuggets from Chick-Fil-A
5. Cheeseburgers


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 6, 2009)

Man this thread is making me hungry


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 6, 2009)

I eat whatever I want anyway and don't gain weight, but for the sake of this thread I would choose:
1. massive, fatty, delicious steak
2. Alfredo sauce
3. chocolate
4. deep fried twinkies/candy bars
5. wegetable/meaty chow mein

I'm huunnngggreh.


----------



## Kim G (Apr 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I eat whatever I want anyway and don't gain weight



Me, too. Except that I'm always fat, no matter what I eat.  I just don't gain any *more *weight.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I eat whatever I want anyway and don't gain weight, but for the sake of this thread I would choose:
> 1. massive, fatty, delicious steak
> 2. Alfredo sauce
> 3. chocolate
> ...



You are still younger than thirty. Just wait. . . .


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 6, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > I eat whatever I want anyway and don't gain weight, but for the sake of this thread I would choose:
> ...



Well I can conclude that he must also be younger than 25 
Or simple unmarried that did the trick for me, get married = get fat


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Pizza
2. Double bacon cheeseburgers
3. Beer
4. Ice cream
5. Cinnamon rolls


----------

